# Some backdrops images to use



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw some guys asking about backdrop images on another board and thought I'd throw out a few I've developed for different uses. One of them was used for a club members track and plotted on a large color printer I have at work.

I'm also building my basement into a recreation room and are doing a pocket room like a race suite. I searched for months to find images to put in the "window" to recreate a suite scene looking out to a race track. I eventually got suite passes to MIS this summer so I have my own photos to work from for the backdrop.

Here are a number of stretched, duplicated and mirrored images for backdrop ideas. You can most likely have these manipulated into blow ups and printed at a Kinko's or other quickie printing facilities in your area.

Sky Background 1:


Sky Background 2:


Donnington Infield:


Donnington Pits:


LeMans Day Shot fisheye


LeMans Night Shot fisheye



Enjoy 
-Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Scott, these are very cool pics! I have bookmarked this thread for future use. Thank you kindly for your thoughtful generosity!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Scott 

those will come in handy!


----------

